# Dozen!!!



## kenkirkley (Feb 27, 2013)

Ain't this a pretty dozen?!?!?! The girls are working hard!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

---lemme calculate ....*

$ for coop.....$ for feed....$ for misc.....

Yep. *In about 10 years...you'll "BREAK-EVEN".

*Ha-Ha !!!
*just "funnin'ya" there in S.C. ( give a couple eggs to my Aunt FAYE ! ) 
lookin' fine, Ken ! 
-ReTIRED-


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

the taste is worth all the time cost and effort. cant beat freesh eggs.........well you can lol


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I love when the egg cartons fill up ! Congrats .


----------



## kenkirkley (Feb 27, 2013)

I told friends these were some of the ost expensive eggs I had ever eaten!!! This project is not about saving money (as all of y'all know). For me it's about preserving g what sanity I have left!!! This is like therapy! LOL


----------



## kenkirkley (Feb 27, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> ---lemme calculate ....
> 
> $ for coop.....$ for feed....$ for misc.....
> 
> ...


I don't think I'll ever break even!!! LOL Figure I've got about $500.00 invested so far.


----------

